# To all musicians and listeners?



## alizamax (Jun 23, 2010)

Somebody give me some easy listeners. Can anyone recommend some nice songs by any artist, preferably acoustic, something similar to Jack Johnson or John Mayer? 
.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

You might like Anathema...


----------

